# Shoalwater 23 cat



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Something I've been noticing is when somebody buys a brand new shoalwater 23 cat; they turn around and sell it a couple months to a year later... Is there something wrong with them or did they just notice the ticket price and realized they can't afford it??? I've only noticed that with the 23', not the 21' or 19'.


Clint


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I noticed that as well and after fishing out a two nicely set up 23 cats I know it cant be performance. It's gotta be that $600-$800 boat note.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I would think that a big number maybe do to the fact they are guide boats and guides dont usually keep their boat more then a year. And thats with all brands that guides run. The others maybe found out that big motor on the back likes the gas.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Most of them are guide boats with 300-600 hrs on the motors. You will see a lot of the guides at Bayflats and other lodges run Shoalwater 23 Cats. I haven't seen that many for sale considering they've built/sold around a hundred Cats a year for the last couple years. Theres a LOT of 23 Cats out there now!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I really havent noticed many for sale, and its one of the two that I look for.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Navi, I look alot on other boat dealer sites, cause most of the time people will trade them in and then the boat dealer sells them.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Most of the ones you see that are a year old are guides boat I have looked at 2 or 3 used 23 foot Shoalwater cats and all of the 2011 and all being sold by guides 


Daryl


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

clint623 said:


> Navi, I look alot on other boat dealer sites, cause most of the time people will trade them in and then the boat dealer sells them.


Could you post a link? I have only seen one listed on Shoalwaters site, and a couple on El Campo Boating Center's site. If any of yall are looking for a new one, El Campo Boating has 3 in stock ready to be rigged, I drooled on the black/grey raised console the other day- sadly my wife didn't like those colorssad4smIt's a 15 week wait to get a custom built one right now!


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Heres the black/grey Cat and a few pics of the new glassed in hatches which I'd probably get on my next cat!


----------



## pate (Jul 8, 2011)

I looked for awhile before ordering one back in October. The only ones I could find for sale were used guides boats with a lot of hours on the motor.


----------



## deadsands (Oct 22, 2010)

Clint, I am glad to see I am not the only one who noticed that.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

FishAfrica said:


> Could you post a link? I have only seen one listed on Shoalwaters site, and a couple on El Campo Boating Center's site. If any of yall are looking for a new one, El Campo Boating has 3 in stock ready to be rigged, I drooled on the black/grey raised console the other day- sadly my wife didn't like those colorssad4smIt's a 15 week wait to get a custom built one right now!


Berts boats and motors is another place besides the El Campo boating Center. I've seen one or two on haynies boats for sale as well. Just look around really, People have been trading them in for different brands. Almost makes me think there is something about the performance with this boat.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

clint623 said:


> Berts boats and motors is another place besides the El Campo boating Center. I've seen one or two on haynies boats for sale as well. Just look around really, People have been trading them in for different brands. Almost makes me think there is something about the performance with this boat.


Well if it is guides then Guides usually switch brands all the time. Look at Gary Gray. I cannot tell you how many different brands he has run and right now he has his 2011 Shallow Sport for sale.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Gary Gray's deal with us is that he gets a new boat every year he is about to be on his 3 rd SS and both of his last 2 have sold before his new one is ready. His 2011 is sold.


Also who told you that Shoalwater builds 100 cats a year? they don't even build close to 100 boats a year.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Coastline Marine said:


> Gary Gray's deal with us is that he gets a new boat every year he is about to be on his 3 rd SS and both of his last 2 have sold before his new one is ready. His 2011 is sold.
> 
> Also who told you that Shoalwater builds 100 cats a year? they don't even build close to 100 boats a year.


I'm not a big fan of SS what style of SS does he ride in?? Everybody talks about how great there SS is but maybe I'm just riding in the wrong one....


----------



## pate (Jul 8, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with the 23' shoalwater cat. If you haven't ridden in one you need to. 90% of the late model boats posted on this website are guides turning them over. The average guy fishing every weekend in the summer will put may a 100 hours on his boat. So when you see a 2011 boat for sale with 500 hours on the motor more than likely it is a guides boat.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

clint623 said:


> I'm not a big fan of SS what style of SS does he ride in?? Everybody talks about how great there SS is but maybe I'm just riding in the wrong one....


Gary runs a 24 sport. I wasn't saying anything positive about SS or negative about anyone else. There are a ton of good Texas boat builders and we are lucky to have so many to chose from.

I don't know if I can answer your question or comment without more info.


----------



## ReefRaft (Feb 15, 2012)

My SW 23 will be ready in a week or 2 and I will say, you find I for sale in a year. This will be my 4th boat and by far the best all around you'll find. Also if the 600-800 price tag hurts- then look for a cheap boat.

RR


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

clint623 said:


> Berts boats and motors is another place besides the El Campo boating Center. I've seen one or two on haynies boats for sale as well. Just look around really, People have been trading them in for different brands. Almost makes me think there is something about the performance with this boat.


Never heard of Berts boats and motors? Where are they located?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

FishAfrica said:


> Never heard of Berts boats and motors? Where are they located?


Sorry I meant bernies boats and motors in Victoria


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

clint623 said:


> Sorry I meant bernies boats and motors in Victoria


Ok that makes sense:cheers:


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

I got a 23 I may sell so I can get another one. Just not sure I can go that long without a boat.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

fishdoc1 said:


> I got a 23 I may sell so I can get another one. Just not sure I can go that long without a boat.


Not in the market, but how much are you going to ask for it?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Also, are you able to run through mule slough and shoalwater pretty easy?


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

I've noticed not only a lot of shoal water 23 cats for sale , but also a lot of 1 year or less Haynie boats for sale , If the guide price is that good , what do you have to do to qualify as A guide , sign me up please!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Croaker slinger said:


> I've noticed not only a lot of shoal water 23 cats for sale , but also a lot of 1 year or less Haynie boats for sale , If the guide price is that good , what do you have to do to qualify as A guide , sign me up please!


yea no kiddin right!!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

clint623 said:


> Also, are you able to run through mule slough and shoalwater pretty easy?


I dont own a 23 cat but yes it will run through mule slough and Shoalwater. I run through Shoalwater just about every weekend in my 25' Shoalwater.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

williamcr said:


> I dont own a 23 cat but yes it will run through mule slough and Shoalwater. I run through Shoalwater just about every weekend in my 25' Shoalwater.


Somehow I doubt that, not about the 23 cats but about your 25 I assume legacy. To heavy of a boat.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?5td0o5


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

clint623 said:


> Somehow I doubt that, not about the 23 cats but about your 25 I assume legacy. To heavy of a boat.
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?5td0o5


Youd be surprised, I get in shoalwater with my 23 southshore. His boat should draft about the same, granted you arent gonna run all over it, but there are plently of places to fish in there with those boats.

Watch now that I've said this Ill be stuck next time I go in there


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Been through Shoalwater in my 23 cat and my buddies 23 cat in a medium tide and low tide, no problems. As Navi said its possible with most boats.


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

Have taken my 89' 22Ft Shoalwater Legend through shoalwater, not bad.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

clint623 said:


> Somehow I doubt that, not about the 23 cats but about your 25 I assume legacy. To heavy of a boat.
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?5td0o5


 Yes it a Legacy and yes I run through there all the time. the last time I did was saturday . My cabin is in front of south pass lake. And I do it with 72 gallons of fuel, generator, 150lbs of ice and all of our gear for the weekend. 
Would you like to ride?


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

williamcr said:


> Would you like to ride?


Ill go if I dont have to pay for all that gas. :brew:


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

How about we play follow that big heavy barge

I will give you a ride **** but I will not be running back and forth all day.
I will run throw on the way to my cabin 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

TV's run shallower than most people think.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I am not sure how I put the *'s on my last post but I meant to put Navi 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specia (Mar 15, 2012)

*23 shoalwater cat*

I know the shoalwater cat has a lot of different features/upgrades but what is the price range with raised console and powerpole with a merc 225 proXS?


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Call and talk to Gene 3619834134


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

specia said:


> I know the shoalwater cat has a lot of different features/upgrades but what is the price range with raised console and powerpole with a merc 225 proXS?


Mid fortys


----------



## HookSetterTX (Apr 3, 2012)

ElCampo boating center is a joke, I tried to buy a boat from them for a month and I could never get a solid price. Call Advantage Marine in POC, good folks!

They don't seem to want to work you if your not willing to pay full price


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Jerryhking said:


> ElCampo boating center is a joke, I tried to buy a boat from them for a month and I could never get a solid price. Call Advantage Marine in POC, good folks!
> 
> They don't seem to want to work you if your not willing to pay full price


I bought from El Campo boating enter because they had the 23 Cat and Yamaha. Could not have asked for a better bunch to deal with.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Jerryhking said:


> ElCampo boating center is a joke, I tried to buy a boat from them for a month and I could never get a solid price. Call Advantage Marine in POC, good folks!
> 
> They don't seem to want to work you if your not willing to pay full price


Do you have your boat yet?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

FishAfrica said:


> Do you have your boat yet?


Yea had it two years now. They did exactly what they said they were going to do, unlike some Port O'Connor boat dealers.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

What style prop are you guys running on your shoalwater cats?

Buddy of mine is running a 3 blade and has great top end and straight line performance but it slips in turns and during hole shot.

Just curious to see what you guys have learned in the last couple of years.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Yea had it two years now. They did exactly what they said they were going to do, unlike some Port O'Connor boat dealers.


The question was directed at the guy buying from the POC dealer. I bought from El Campo Boating center as well, turned out great. I have heard lots of horror stories about dealing with the POC dealer.
That's why I asked!


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Durtjunkee said:


> What style prop are you guys running on your shoalwater cats?
> 
> Buddy of mine is running a 3 blade and has great top end and straight line performance but it slips in turns and during hole shot.
> 
> Just curious to see what you guys have learned in the last couple of years.


I believe mines a 4 blade 20inch Baumann Custom prop. Bill at ECBC put it on. Great holeshot gets 50mph with a 200hp.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

FishAfrica said:


> I believe mines a 4 blade 20inch Baumann Custom prop. Bill at ECBC put it on. Great holeshot gets 50mph with a 200hp.


look something like this?


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Durtjunkee said:


> look something like this?


Yessir that looks real close.
I'll try get a pic posted in the next few days


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I'd bet you have a "Lifter" from Baumann. That's what I run and I love it.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Durtjunkee said:


> TV's run shallower than most people think.


Exactly.....People that think they dont run shallow have never been in one.......NO they wont run Shallow Sport shallow.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Durtjunkee said:


> TV's run shallower than most people think.


X2 We have the 21ModV Shallow Sport and it will run in 5" Thats a fact.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> X2 We have the 21ModV Shallow Sport and it will run in 5" Thats a fact.


Except in swan lake:slimer::slimer:

Sorry buddy had too LOL


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> Except in swan lake:slimer::slimer:
> 
> Sorry buddy had too LOL


 One side note, we were in 3" of water not 5". I'd like to see the BC run in 3" of water with all the accessories:slimer:. Back at you LOL.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmmmmm....lots of Shoalwaters for sale?:biggrin:

Good boat.


----------

